# [tightvnc] clavier azerty ? [SOLVED]

## mobidyc

Bonjour,

voila, je n'arrive pas à avoir un clavier azerty avec vnc, pour tout vous dire, j'arrive meme pas a avoir un clavier qwerty...

le 'a' donne 'q', le 'z' donne '*', la touche 'entrée' donne 'espace', etc...

config utilisée:

```

/etc/conf.d/vnc:

DISPLAYS="vncuser:2"

VNC_OPTS="-geometry 1024x768 -depth 16 -localhost tty03"

/home/vncuser/.vnc/xstartup:

#!/bin/sh

export LANG=fr_FR@euro

export LC_ALL=fr_FR@euro

export=KEYTABLE="fr-latin1"

unset SESSION_MANAGER

exec /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc

loadkeys fr-latin1

setxkbmap fr

xterm -geometry 80x24+10+10 -ls -title "$VNCDESKTOP Desktop" &

```

comme vous pouvez le voir, j'ai testé plein de choses.

dans mes logs, la seuls erreur que j'obtiens est:

Avertissement du gestionnaire de fen?es : Log level 32: could not find XKB extension.

z'auriez une idée de comment faire?

PS:

#> equery l xkb

[ Searching for package 'xkb' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.4 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.4 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2 (0)

revdep-rebuild = OK

--

MobidycLast edited by mobidyc on Tue Dec 04, 2007 2:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mobidyc

Hello,

j'ai un début d'idée sur le pourquoi du comment.

il n'y a aucun clavier de connecté sur cette machine, pas de souris non plus d'ailleurs.

se pourrait-il que le problème vienne de là?

----------

## mobidyc

résolu en utilisant enlightenment a la place de gnome.

----------

